# Dead Out Numbers/Winter Losses



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> We had some record setting temps here this winter (-22) and as of today I am blessed to say I have zero dead outs or lost hives. I think my treatments and feeding brought me thus far!
> 
> What is everyone's losses across the Nation for the Winter of 2014/2015?


Wow, thats great, congratulations. We have also had a brutal winter. Im hoping to be around 65% survival, I will know later today. I think I recognized there was no fall nectar too late and got the feed on late which contributed to low numbers going in. Live and learn. Maybe winter #3 will be better than winter #2. G


----------



## madams8220 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have three hives. Last spring was my first year in beekeeping and they have all survived this winter. I am ready for spring to fully begin.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

mine are still snow covered and there is 3' of snow on the ground. too early to tell.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Five for five alive here as of today. This next ten days will be pretty consistent flight weather. Looking forward to seeing them in the air again. And maybe get a chance to see what's going on inside.


----------



## northernpike (Mar 27, 2014)

Two hives going into the winter lost them both to moisture. Live and learn


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

My four are all looking good, but we're not out of the woods here, yet. Another couple of weeks and I'll be able to breathe easy. We've had a very long, extremely cold, uninterrupted by any thaws, winter season in upstate NY this year. Perhaps the harshest sustained weather in decades. We've had snowier ones, and even ones with occasional bursts of lower temps but this one moved in, got cold and stayed frigid for months. Next Wednesday will be (if it goes as predicted) the first safe flying day since Christmas. 

Mine were left with an absurd amount of honey, treated late with OAV and wrapped up like Eskimos. They would still be mostly covered with snow except they are mounted on a 20" stand to keep them away from critters. 

Hope everybody's bees are still kickin'

Enj.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Checked the hives today....... 35% losses. Most of those were late removals though.


----------



## hvacrich0 (Aug 25, 2014)

Came through 10 for 10 alive. Happy with first winter.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Four out of five as of now. They all have pretty heavy entrance activity too. One in it's third year, I feel good about that! I also feel we are not yet out of the woods.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

First winter with bees, out of four hives we lost one. I think due to mites, even though we did treat for them. They had plenty of feed, maybe they were queen less, we really don't know. I did not see mite poo, the bees were not head down into cells, they were grouped along the outer edge of the hive all dead and the bottom board covered with dead bees. No moisture it was sad.


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree we had a very long stretch of very cold temps here in Kentucky also, talked to a few local guys and some had lost all and several over 40%. Its in the low 50s today and mine are all out cleansing over snow. The next several days we are forcasted temps mid 50-60s so I will lay the pollen sub to em,,,,, I think this late freeze will set them back a bit and im sure brood has been lost


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

went into winter with 14 checked 12 on wednesday lost 2 small singles due to lack of stores hope to be checking two unchecked next week i am happy with outcome


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

All 10 have come through the winter and are doing well.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Lost 1 nuc (late season swarm) that starved out below 2 frames of honey during the cold snap the past two weeks. 18 hives and 4 nucs all still alive and very active today. No treatments for 2 years on any hive.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> What is everyone's losses across the Nation for the Winter of 2014/2015?


I am certainly glad winter is "over" now.
I confirmed 3 more loses today, for a total of 5 nucs lost out of nine colonies going into last fall.
2 of the survivors were nucs started last summer, two of the lost were packages last spring.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

tech.35058 said:


> I am certainly glad winter is "over" now.


Are we in the safe zone? I'm not really sure. The seven I went into winter with are all alive as of today.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

We went into the winter with 15 full size hives and 12 nucs. We lost one nuc to queen failure, the rest are booming with lots of brood.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

We went into winter with 17 hives and 12 Nucs. Lost 1 Nuc in this last cold snap. All the others are looking really good. I think the sugar bricks and the late season OAV helped. The bees were out flying today.


----------



## wgstarks (Mar 3, 2015)

3 for 3. All doing great and building up fast for Tulip Poplar.


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

Have 14 of 16 full size colonies and 8 of 10 medium nucs still going! 

1 loss to dysentery and 3 other were all starve outs

Lots of honey used in the last 3 weeks here as it was been so cold!


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Looking at probable 40% loss as of now. Been a long, frigid winter here, starting in October, and lots of sub-zero days. Too early to tell what the final result might be, but current failures most likely due to my lateness in treating for Nosema, and (same hives) lateness in insulating during which I opened hives in near zero temps with high winds.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Maybe


Margot1d said:


> Are we in the safe zone? I'm not really sure. The seven I went into winter with are all alive as of today.


In Brooklyn, maybe not so much.
In North Alabama, transitioning from "freeze out/ starve out" to "swarm out",then " rob out" .....
May the cycle never end. 
CE


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I lost more this year than last but went in with hives and nucs this year. Lost 4 out of 36. I was poorly in Sept so they didn't get much love before winter. That could have contributed to some failing. Although one seemed strong in Jan when we did oxalic vapour, had honey and sugar brick yet died out rapidly in Feb. that was unexpected.


----------



## The Evil Chip (May 19, 2012)

As of Wednesday I was at 12 of 12 still alive and kicking. I credit pure, dumb luck for that. Have a couple that I'm concerned about. Tomorrow will be warm and its time to crack them open and see what's going on. 

I don't think we're out of the woods yet. But close.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

camero7 said:


> mine are still snow covered and there is 3' of snow on the ground. too early to tell.


x2


----------



## Bird Man (May 30, 2012)

Still a couple weeks to go to be really sure, but all 5 of my hives are still alive currently. Lost my nuc though, I think they starved out. It was my first attempt to winter a nuc, and was just too cold to check on them from about christmas till end of Feb when we got a warm day in the 40's. Gave the 5 hives some sugar to make sure they had food.


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds like for the most part everyone has done fairly well


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

2014 was better than 13. Ended up losing about 4 out of 26, fall mite collapse.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

I had 7 hives outside this year and they were extremely light comming into winter, so I knew I would have to baby sit them and feed sugar bricks for several months..2 starved out early and 1 latter "purely keeper inatentivnes"
One other died out in a raggidy box and a small cluster...
BUT the 42% that survived were out in force today, 40 deg and the girls needed to powder their nose..lol..
I intend to split these survivors till I run out of bees to split  I also have 15 nucs wintering inside and that story isn't done yet, But they should do just fine....fingers crossed... So far I tickled with what I've got comming into spring...

==McBee7==


----------



## ricky_arthur (Jan 17, 2014)

As of 2 weeks ago I had 2 of 3 alive. The one that died was varroa. I knew it had high numbers in fall. I should have treated it and in the future I will. The 2 alive looked strong with eggs and larvae and a small amount of capped brood. Then we had a week of very cold very wet weather. Haven't been able to recheck since then. Fingers crossed. Hoping to be able to split both hives this spring.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

I finally got to check mine out today, and lost all 13 I went into winter with. All had stores left. They starved about an inch from honey. I guess it was just too cold for too long. Starting over.


----------



## SpringGreen (Jun 26, 2014)

Lost my nuc. It looked like they got caught where they couldn't reach any food. It was a small cluster and probably size and the extended cold did them in. But they made some comb with will be helpful this year.

The rest are crazy strong. I took advantage of any warmish days to pop the top quickly and shove fondant on. They looked great every time. It could still turn cold again...wintery mix predicted for Friday (ugh)...so we are not out of the woods yet. I am hoping it is warm enough this week to get in there a little bit.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I went into winter with 10, one weak. As of today I have four alive. I have been putting sugar and pollen patties on them. They seem to be strong.


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Cub said:


> I finally got to check mine out today, and lost all 13 I went into winter with. All had stores left. They starved about an inch from honey. I guess it was just too cold for too long. Starting over.


Very sorry buddy!


----------



## Lost Possom (Jul 17, 2013)

1) Lost 3 of 12 Double deep hives.2 looked like they starved with average of 3 frames honey left. Other looks like it lost queen as numbers were very low. 

2) Lost 4 of 5 Fall Nucs. 3 of these starved with no honey sugar or pollen patties left and lots of dead bees. 1 lost queen early and i combined with the survivor nuc. 

Next year :
Start Fall Nucs earlier. Feed more. Add 2nd nuc boxes if i have extra frames for winter stores.


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

Out of 13 hives going into the Fall checked today only four made it through this pretty much mild winter. Two starveouts and others??? Not CCD though.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

My losses coming out of winter were 13%. And I do not treat for mites, never have.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

16.7% lost here as of this weekend, with a couple of 'maybe's' that aren't out of the woods yet.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

4 of 7 flying, lost 2 early(Dec.) Mites. Lost one stuck on brood and froze the last brutal stretch. Couple weeks ago. Now, Maples budding. Had 3 softball size clusters made this brutal winter, I was amazed. VSH hive is busting with bees. G


----------



## JMoore (May 30, 2013)

3/4 made it to February. But February was pure brutal. Anxiously awaiting for cleansing flights. My others were not flying today with windy 50+ degree weather...but neither were some feral hives I keep an eye on. So...fingers crossed. The boxes are quiet, too. :/


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

So far so good, both my hives made it, and the Ferrell hive ive been watching in a tree has made it through it's 3rd winter ( that ive seen)


----------



## Mommyofthree (Aug 23, 2014)

I am super excited to report my 1 hive from last year seems to have made it with gusto into this soon to be spring! I opened up the hive to give them sugar today and found they still have sugar from before and when I accidentally dropped some sugar on them the small amount of bees I could see turned into a BIG amount of angry bees I could hear and see. (note to self don't make them angry in the prespring time)


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

All 5 of my colonies seem to have made it through the winter. I put candy boards on in Nov that they ate through by Dec, so I added more to the nucs. Capped stores are very light, but the harsh winter is finally passed here and the trees are starting to give the nectar so I won't do much feeding anymore.


----------



## Matt F (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm 1 for 1 so far (first winter) and assuming they make it I'll split this spring. Very small cluster and light on stores going into winter, so I reduced down to a single deep and have been feeding sugar blocks under an insulated cover, but they've pulled through to this point. There are buds on the tulip poplar trees!!


----------



## dweber85rc (Nov 25, 2013)

2 out of my 3 died. Hate to even bring it up but then two that died had screened bottom boards. The one that is alive did not. Pollen patties are on order for the one that is left. Forecasting 60s for much of the next week and a half so I think I'm in the homestrech as long as they don't run out of feed.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

11 out of 12 survived the Winter. The one that did not make it starved out in late January despite being Mountain Camped.

The weather has warmed enough that I was able to put 1:1 syrup and pollen patties on, so I think I am out of the woods.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Two out of two alive as of yesterday.


----------



## Millenia (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm 3 out of 3 alive. I probably would have lost them if it hadn't warmed up in January because they were all light. I fed syrup and they were able to work the maple trees. Two of them are growing nicely. The third is probably going to need some help.

I even got my first sting of the season over the weekend. The girls are grouchy.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

This is NOT what I expected to be reporting! Of the 7 hives at my home yard, 5 are booming and up in the sugar. At my mothers house 5 miles away, I waded through waist deep snow, shoveled out entrances and found 3 of 4 were big and busy. Tomorrow I will get out to the bigger yard and check those 11. It didnt take long for them to fill the air, even at 35 degrees. 
Ray
Hiwire Honeybees


----------



## Forest (Jul 9, 2014)

Lost one of two- I think the main culprit was mites, but cold/stuck on brood and moisture may have played a role as well. I have a thread up if you'd like to help me understand my postmortem  (first year beek here). Thanks!


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Out of 11 hives, I've checked 10 - only 1 has died. I need to check the one other one in a different location.


----------



## Diogenes (Jul 3, 2012)

First fly day since beginning of November here. The girls colored the snow yellow. This is the snow belt. And the winter was ugly. Mite counts were low end of Sept after MAQS in late July followed by hopguard in beginning of Sept.

50% survival on 4 nucs (first attempt to winter nucs). Daughters of local stock survived. Daughters of southern stock did not. Guess what queens are getting propagated?

Otherwise, lost 2 of 10. 1 to mouse invasion (chewed around the guard). One, an extremely large hive, took a wrong turn and starved-out with 2-deeps and 2 mediums full of stores. Happens.

Rest are alive at least. Local stock was active early in the cooler temps.


----------



## apis maximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Zero loss here. But hey...I was told many times I am crazy. Fine by me and my bees.
Me and my lady made some fine nucs...loaded with fat, beautiful bees and fantastic overwintered queens. I am sold out. Did not even started grafting yet. Last year, by this time, I had about 100 Virgins to play with. 
This year, slower a bit. A bit longer, more unpredictable winter. Weather is always a wild card...but hey, my bees do not know how to read books, weather reports and subject matter expert opinions. Glad they do not.
I love my bees. Nothing but gold and poetry.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I finally lost one of seven. It was what was left of my "hot" hive. I had made two splits from it and decided to leave the mean Q in 2 mediums - one drawn, one bare, on the original stand. I put a QX on those two mediums, then 3 more mediums of bare frames. Then a double screen and one of the requeen splits on top ( later replaced DS with a QX to make it a two queen unit). This way I was able to just leave the hotties all alone for the rest of the season. 

At harvest time, I set the (now 3 medium) top hive over and pulled 3 full mediums of honey, leaving the mean bunch in 2 mediums. They survived until the most recent cold snap. They built out four boxes of comb, packed them with honey and gave me a gentler re-queen unit that is one of the two strongest right now.

No doubt here - I need to winter in 3 mediums - always have.


----------



## Bonnybee (May 5, 2014)

Started into winter with two top bars, one Langstroth. Lost one top bar; it went queen less in July and never quite recovered the numbers needed to make it through the winter. My other two hives have been out flying the past two days - carrying out lots of dead bees. Haven't opened yet to inspect, so don't know if queens are alive. North Central MD. Brutally cold winter - not much of a break, just long cold days and nights.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Finally waded into my nuc yard this morning... every nuc, much to my amazement was alive and flying. I suspect they are short of feed and will be dragging in some sugar blocks tomorrow morning. I really expected, when I dug them out of the snow, they would all be dead. After last year's 50% loss this was welcome news.


----------



## llgoddj (Apr 11, 2012)

How do you know you have lost them due to moisture???? I am asking as I have also lost two hives, and not due to starvation. I've opened up the hive, all the bees are dead, but there are honey stores left behind, so they didn't starve. Thanks for your response.


northernpike said:


> Two hives going into the winter lost them both to moisture. Live and learn


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Cub said:


> I finally got to check mine out today, and lost all 13 I went into winter with. All had stores left. They starved about an inch from honey. I guess it was just too cold for too long. Starting over.


Tough luck, hang in there. 2-3 years back I lost 14 out of 15. What I did was honestly contemplate what I could do to improve things and acted upon it. Make lemonade from this lemon. This year is the first year I don't appear to have lost a production hive (24) while losing only 4 out of 12 nucs (2 starved, one went queenless, one was disturbed by a mouse that got into the hive). A little more feeding and more timely mouse guard installation and I could have an even better record.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Jul 12, 2012)

2 for 2 still alive as of today here is sw michigan.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

45 out of 50
The bigger the better they did.


----------



## Ian G (Jul 29, 2014)

Last year was my first year, bought 6 hives. As of yesterday, 3/9, all 6 were still alive! I just put some pollen patties on them to help with build up, temps are finally hitting upper 40's low 50's this week. There's still a little bit of snow left on the ground, needless to saw its got little yellow spots ALL over the place. The girls have been busy!


----------



## Irmo (Jan 9, 2012)

Lost 2 out of my three. One was a split, one was a package that went queenless in August. I did a paper combine with a 10 frame nuc that I had and was hoping it would make it. Guess not. Both had stores left in the top box, so I'm not sure yet what got them. Last weekend was the first chance to get out to the bee yard, so I was just checking survivors. Next weekend for hive autopsies. The survivor has been a survivor 3 years in a row. It's a very strong hive.


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

4 out of 5 made it. Hoping for now to much rain.


----------



## Bonnybee (May 5, 2014)

Question for the experienced beekeepers here: I am seeing so, so many dead bees outside of the hive right now. Piles and piles on the landing board or ground around the hive. Is this normal? Two of my three hives are alive, but the number of dead bees outside each is so concerning.


----------



## Bonnybee (May 5, 2014)

Are you seeing lots and lots of dead bees outside the hives now? I had two/three survive, but they both have so many dead bees outside now. Pretty alarming. Don't know if this is a massive current die-off, or just winter-dead bees being carted out. Don't want to lose them now, after they survived this horrendous winter. Thanks for any feedback about what I'm seeing.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

I went to my bigger yard today. Those bees are almost exclusively Italians and were wintered on 3 or 4 mediums with about 6 or 7 lbs of sugar on top. After hearing horror stories about overwintering Italians, and the winter we had here. I was expecting very heavy losses. To my surprise ALL 11 hives are booming. Most were in the sugar but not because they were light. Even the 2 that were just 2 mediums felt like they had stores left. None were weak, all were big and busy. Temps here will be in the 40s this week and 20s and 30s at night. Its probably still early but Im thinking of adding patties before long. Ive said all along that when Spring comes I think it will be like flipping a switch this year. Right from below zero, to springlike weather in a flash. Ill be patient but I want a jump on making splits!
Ray
Hiwire Honeybees


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

So the total for me at this point is 19 of the 22 I have checked, with one elsewhere that I have not checked yet. I dont think we are QUITE out of the woods but I think we are close. What amazes me is how much better people seem to have fared this year as opposed to last year which was tough, but not as tough as this year. I am thinking people probably took things more seriously and made a bigger effort in their overwintering. I know its early. We all will lose more and all the results are far from in BUT at this point last year a LOT of people had lost 75% or more.
Bonny...what you are seeing is normal. Its mother natures way of weeding out the dumber ones in the hive...Brave enough to go out without their coats, not smart enough to go back inside when they realize they are cold. You didnt want those bees anyway.
Ray
Hiwire Honeybees


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Bonny
If you can get a day in the 60s and you have a langston type hive tip up the bottom box and see what is on the bottom board. If a pile of dead bees and trash set the box aside and do a quick scrape to clean it up. Then put the box back in place. Don't spend a lot of time going frame by frame until it's warmer but a quick look down from the top of each box will give you a good idea of cluster size and where they are.


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

Did you feed them? Need to feed till you get some kind of flow. Some dead bees are normal.


----------



## Bonnybee (May 5, 2014)

keswickb said:


> Did you feed them? Need to feed till you get some kind of flow. Some dead bees are normal.


I have pollen patties and fondant on now; plus syrup on the Langstroth. They still have stores, but tomorrow is warm (57) here, so i will get some syrup out to the top bar as well. Thanks for your feedback. It was a huge hive going into the winter, but still so unnerving to see so many dead bees outside now.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

D Coates said:


> Tough luck, hang in there. 2-3 years back I lost 14 out of 15. What I did was honestly contemplate what I could do to improve things and acted upon it. Make lemonade from this lemon. This year is the first year I don't appear to have lost a production hive (24) while losing only 4 out of 12 nucs (2 starved, one went queenless, one was disturbed by a mouse that got into the hive). A little more feeding and more timely mouse guard installation and I could have an even better record.


I didn't insulate. Will next winter.
I should have reduced the number of boxes and added dry sugar closer to the clusters. 
I incorrectly assumed there was a fall flow. Most of my hives gained in population and lost hive weight Aug-Oct.

Several lessons learned the hard way. The plan is to be at 20 hives going into next winter. Mostly from cutouts and swarms. A couple friends and my grandad are giving me splits from bees I gave to them last year!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Good Luck Cub, 20 was going to be my number this year too, but if i get to 15 good ones going into next winter I will be happy. I too was fooled by the lack of fall flow, fed late, wont make that mistake again. August will be for feeding if needed this year. Live and learn. Luck. G


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Northwest PA Beekeeper said:


> Out of 11 hives, I've checked 10 - only 1 has died. I need to check the one other one in a different location.


Checked the other hive which was one deep hive that a swarm had moved into last year. Sadly they were dead - but there is still honey in the hive. There were dead bees out in the snow in front of the hive, so I wonder if that last cold arctic blast we had did them in?

So I still have 9 hives out of 11. I just need to make sure everyone has enough stores until the plants start producing.


----------



## JanO (Dec 3, 2013)

It sounds like losses weren't as high as they were expected to be. You folks in the NE states have certainly had a rough time of it this winter but it appears that your bees did well in spite of what Mother Nature threw at you. I lost one out of the three I went into Fall with. I wasn't surprised because it wasn't very strong to begin with, but still had lots of stores. I think they just didn't have the numbers to keep warm when the night time temps started to fall. The remaining two look good, although one is definitely doing better then the other, but I think it'll make it.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Lost 3 this year due to unexpected EXTREME cold weather (that lasted a LOOOOONG time).
2 were small swarms that I really didn't expect to make it. The 3rd one was a booming hive going into winter. Left them plenty of stores, just starved to death. Oh well that's beekeeping, that's Agriculture for ya. I hate it but you can't control Mother Nature.


----------



## ElderBombadil (Apr 29, 2013)

3 for 4 and this is my first winter as a beek. Used MDA splitter methods to brood break etc...


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Much like Hiwire I am surprised at my results. 30 alive of 35. 2 deadouts were late swarms that i didn't have much faith in. Had a tree limb fall and knock 3 hives over in October, I put them back together and remarkably 2 of them have survived! One of my largest hives, a triple deep, had a mouse get in and, make a nest in the middle of the top box...they're dead. Disappointed with that one.... but all in all happy, considering the winter we have had. I am not sure we are of the woods yet! Will feel better when the Maple blooms.


----------



## BeePappy (Apr 13, 2013)

7 out of 7 here made it and we had a lot of minus zero temps this winter. I did find two piles of dead bees on top of the frames in two opposite corners of the upper box in one colony. Do they stockpile the dead until they have opportunity to clear them out? I used shims to keep feed on. Insulated exteriors with 2" foam board all four sides. Small upper and lower entrance in case of deep snow. SBB with cover board slid into place.


----------



## JMoore (May 30, 2013)

2 of 4 survived. Lost one in early January. Checked the others and they looked great. I actually pinched myself for the good fortune. Then winter raised its ugly head for one last arctic breath that lasted 3-4weeks in feb. Bad month. Lost my best nuc. One other is limping along. Haven't seen any activity at the local bee trees yet, either. Hard winter. Some mites, but not overwhelming. All colonies had sufficient stores. My last hive is booming though. Splits splits splits. Swarms swarms swarms. Things I'll change for next winter: wrap hives and I'll resist urge to open up hives until March. I think the cracked seals on the hives hurt with the feb sub-zero temps.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Got into a small yard yesterday. All 4 were dead. My fault. Didn't get to them to group together and put a windbreak behind them [health issues] and they froze. Hope to get into the other 2 yards next week.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I lost 2 out of 14 with a third that is queenless and will probably die out before I can get a queen for them. First time I've ever lost a hive, No fun at all....


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Started a new yard yesterday and all the hives I moved have small patches of brood. One hive still had 80# of honey on it, one hive had lots of uncapped crystalized honey. Only lost the one late season swarm during a cold snap and my Mike Palmer nucs are coming out of winter booming so things are actually looking pretty good for the spring


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

27/30 are still looking good.


----------



## jbuzz (Jan 27, 2015)

50% loss.


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

still better than expected,,, sorry some lost all!


----------



## jonathan (Nov 3, 2009)

Lost 2 out of 36. One blew over last November the other was a small nuc.
Too early to say if all the remaining colonies and nucs will make it but most are looking good at this point.


----------



## Neil Roberson (Aug 23, 2013)

I lost 2 of 9, my smallest and my biggest. The small nuc didn't surprise me but the big one did. It had plenty of honey and bees and looked great going in. The feral swarms I caught last spring have held up better than the others.


----------



## Swarmhunter (Mar 5, 2015)

Started 2 hives last year. Checked this week. As I suspected in Jan. they were dead. I did every possible thing wrong that a new beekeeper could do last year. Didn't leave them near enough stores and fed them sugar water 3 days before a 0 degree period in Nov. Dumb huh. Been studying all winter. I'm determined to do a better job this year.

Jerry


----------

